# Any Ideas on " How to Carry a Snowblower "



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I have a simple question, I'm trying to figure out how to carry my snowblower ( small Honda, Model 520 ) with me this winter, here's my situation.

I have a BOSS salt spreader on the back of my truck and my snowblower is pretty heavy, I'm sure I can climb into the bed of the truck and lower the snowblower out, but after plowing all day, trying to get the snowblower back in ( over the sides ) is going to be very difficult without help.

So are there any other ways too carry these when there is a plow on the front and salter mounted in the rear, additional I prefer not to take the salter off every time I have to use the blower since most snowblower jobs of mine are matter of minutes. Attached is a picture of my situation.

Yes,, I know, I want to have my cake and eat it to, is that asking to much


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

I've often wondered that myself. I dont have or need a salter yet and dont know when or if I will but, yeah. My toro 2400 series weighs enough. Comperable to most in its class.


I dunno what to tell ya and Im usually not shortof opinion or ideas be they wrong or whatever.

lol

Hell at the end of the day I dont even want to lift mine onto the tailgate.

I guess thats where these swing away tailgate salters come in handy for one.

Obviously your's isn't one of them.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*This is what I use...*

I had the same problem so this is what I use. You can get one at Harbor Freight for like $20, just make sure you make the step non-slip, those little bumps do nothing when is all cold and slippery.

Oh yeah, just remember where the muffler is  I found out the hard way one night lifting it up.

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8669&d=1105632457

I built a little platform that raised the blower up closer to the top rail of the truck bed so when you are lifting the blower or lowering it you don't have to reach so far.

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8668&d=1105632440


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have about the same setup as Eyesell i have a toro 2400 series, weighs about 75 pounds, i just lift it over the side when i have to.its a pain in the rear i know. Ive found it easier to get in the back of the truck and lift it in and out that way.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

You could buy a truck crane. It may take you a storms worth of profits to pay for it though.

http://www.truckcrane.net/


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I had the same problem with my Buyers spreader. I wanted to carry a 10 hp blower in the bed with me but the salt spreader was in the way. I bought a swing away mount for the Buyers salt spreader but even with that it was still a pita. So, last year I compromised and just started carrying a lighter snowblower that I could easily chuck over the rail of the truck. Might not be a option for you though. Salt spreaders make you lots of money but they can also be a pita sometimes.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

You might be able to fabricate a hand crank winch likes on a boat trailer to the bed of the truck with an arm straight up out of the stake pocket in the middle of the truck bed and maybe a small horizontal extension a foot and a half long with the cable going up and over the whole thing down to the blower somehow, and crank it from the bed to at least get it up there then manually swing it into the bed. Similar to that truck lift deal but made for about fifty bucks. 


I like that wheel step but no way Id be lifting a 75 lb blower on that up and over the bed fifteen times a night.

Or however many times.

Like said also there are lighter weight blowers out there. But youll lose performance too.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Is there a way you can fabricate a small bar or arm on the side of the truck. As previously stated, maybe a small winch, or chain falls, to hoist it on the side with an arm. If you are capable, maybe try to build a truck crane. Can't be that hard to do, or that expensive, if you make it yourself. JMO which isnt worth much these days!!!!


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

I would also think the fabricated hand winch would be idael for your situation. I have seen them used to put an entire elk into the bed of a truck, so I would think it would be a snap with a snowblower.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I like the idea of something going over the tire as Grn Mtn suggested, I'm also happy to see I'm not the only guy with this frustrating problem.

Anyhow thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a fabricator building me a way to carry a blower and a spreader. The spreader will be offset to the left leaving enough room on the right for a small hitch hauler for the blower. They took a pc of angle iron and then welded a receiver tube on it to accept the spreader and 2 tubes to the right to accept a 30" x 34" hitch hauler. It is heavy duty to carry both pieces. They also added a flat piece to bend 90 degrees to sit on the bumper to stabilize the whole thing. It should work great, I'll post some pics as soon as I get it home.


----------



## Lynch & Sons Landscapin (Sep 5, 2006)

*Note for those that have not yet purchased a spreader.*

For those that do not yet have a spreader. Snow-Ex PivotPro 1075. Very nice spreader, and it swings out and allows you to use the tailgate. Just don't load your salt spreader until needed as it must be empty to swing. Myself, I unload the snow blower, plow, use snowblower, etc., then reload the snow blower, then add appropriate amount of salt and apply. I guess you just gotta have an idea how much salt you need. If anything, load on the low side, you can always add a bag. As long as you arrive at the job empty (or close to it) and leave in the same condition it works real nice..


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Easiest solution is to switch to a shovel........

2nd easiest is to hire the snowblowing out or if you're big enough, have a sidewalk crew.

You gotta really think about the amount of time you'll have loading / unloading with any kind of hoist - sub it out, make your 5 to 20%, and stay warm..............


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I just bought the 38lbs. Toro Powerlite blower because of this.....I have a Snowex 575 with the hitch mount. I was thinking about some way to hang the blower off the tailgate. I am envisioning something like a bicycle rack that mounts over the tailgate and has hooks with safetys........


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i had the same problem parked the big blower bought a toro 2450 which can easily unloaded for the truck problem solved. i did convert my western to a swing away
last yr which makes loading and unloading salt alot easier.just be carefull loading the blower over the side zippers scratch the paint its better to put the blower on top of the spreader and then unload


john


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

I have the same blower. That thing gets heavy pretty fast. I think it weighs 75 lbs.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> I have the same blower. That thing gets heavy pretty fast. I think it weighs 75 lbs.


I think LLM needs to get off the riding mower and start walking a bit more wesport  just kidding.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

dmontgomery said:


> I just bought the 38lbs. Toro Powerlite blower because of this.....I have a Snowex 575 with the hitch mount. I was thinking about some way to hang the blower off the tailgate. I am envisioning something like a bicycle rack that mounts over the tailgate and has hooks with safetys........


Good Idea, someone else mentioned moving the placement of the hitch spreader over to one side to make the room for this idea. my spreader is pretty wide though so it can still hold a bunch yet not obstruct the view.

I don't like swing-aways because of all the holes you have to put in your truck, if they could figure out a way to mount them from underneath that would be great.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

OK now I am thinking that brackets like those on my load handler that sit down over my tailgate and have a strap that wraps around the whole gate. Then some sort of hooks with guards like my Trimmer Trap backpack blower rack.....

hmmmmm.......................


----------



## ferdinand711 (Oct 25, 2006)

NOW BLOWER: easy work , pain in the behind on getting it back in the truck.
SNOW SHOVEL: hard work, just throw it back in the truck when you're done.
it's damn if you do, damn if you don't.bottom line is "we have to deal with what we choose". oh! well I guess we're in a country where there's a lot of microwavables and drive through's.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

This would require some welding but fab up a mount to keep it behind the spreader. Make it so it comes off with pins. I was thinking 2 channels on the side plates of trailer hitch with bars running long enough to make a small platform behind the spreader. I would avoid loading over the sides of the truck as it will get scratched up and it looks to nice for that.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Grn Mtn said:


> I think LLM needs to get off the riding mower and start walking a bit more wesport  just kidding.


If you can lift a 2450 up and over a four wheel drive truck bed a dozen times a night more power to you.

I wonder how long the fender and blower would last chuckin it in the bed like that.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

*My Invention*

I was thinking about this for a long time, After reading this I sketched up this little drawing. Anyone want to to make two? lol the with could be adjustable and be put on the blower with quick release pins.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't think any snow blower would handle the stress that mount would put on it. Extend the bottom to have a cradle the tires sit in and it will be perfect

I have a holder that slides in the hitch, I have a fold down ramp on one end to just drive the snow blower up and then strap it in. Very quick and saves my back.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Not to mention non highway use tires and oilite bushings. Neither made for road speeds.


----------



## Brian's Lawn (Sep 25, 2006)

JMO if all your blowing jobs can be done in minutes. why not just throw a shovel in and do that. im guessing that its all sidewalks. just push the shovel down the walk and back and its done. its easier than loading a blower in and out of the bed over the edge. ........JMO. best of luck to you


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I just bought a 9 cft Snow-Way salt spreader for my truck and I was thinking about the same thing because i can not open my tailgate with the spreader on. So I bought a hitch extension from a trailer hitch store. So I can open my tailgate with my spreader on now.


----------



## HoneyDooYrdWrk (Sep 10, 2005)

Build a ramp that comes up to the top of the wall on the box and then just cause we all need a break from back pain frame in a flor that is level with the top of the walls and strap it up there. and just use mirrors if your not using at every acount.

JMO, seen it done a couple of times, seems to work good, 

good luck this year hope we make some payup


----------



## smitty3903 (Oct 18, 2006)

Those are some great ideas that you all have. My buddy had the same problem he had a bigger snow blower that weighted about 200 pounds and there was no way of lifting that thing up. So he took his tailgate off the truck. He took some angle iron and built a gate that swings away. even with a full load of salt he has no problem swinging it. He did drill three holes two to hold the gate on the swinging side and the other to hold the latch. Then he just used ramps for the snowblower


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Joe D said:


> This would require some welding but fab up a mount to keep it behind the spreader. Make it so it comes off with pins. I was thinking 2 channels on the side plates of trailer hitch with bars running long enough to make a small platform behind the spreader. I would avoid loading over the sides of the truck as it will get scratched up and it looks to nice for that.


This is what I'm conteplating right now, something to hold it behind the salter. If anyone have ever attempted this before plz let know, pic's would be great too.

Thanks again for the input here.


----------



## brianslawncare (Nov 16, 2006)

*what to do with youre snow blower!*

what i do is i have a set of ramps that i put on the side of my truck.when i get to the top i have two boards bolted into the side rails put the blower on there and ratched strap it down.grab the ramps and away you go. the only lifting is the ramps.


----------



## 68fastback (Dec 15, 2015)

Been thinking about the same situation also, thinking about when I get my hands on a v box salt spreader, I'd make sure there's a few feet between the salt box and front of the bed, cut the side of the bed and install a hinge so the side of the bed swings down and build in a ramp and there you go, full size snow blower and salt spreader


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

This is my setup, works good just need to remember its there.
We put a additional backup camera on the back of the carrier.

The carrier does extend the 2" receiver to the back of the carrier but I'm sure that's to much weight unless you spent some time beefing it up.

I have a dedicated salt truck so I haven't had to deal with your situation.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

First question is HOW much snow blower do you really need?

If your like most plowers and you need/want a blower your probably not doing a massive area and you want to move fast.

I like the old style toro single stage. They are light and work. You can spin them around, they throw 20+ feet, easy to maintain and fix. 2 passes on a typical sidewalk. Easy to lift over a bed rail and take up little room.

Most of what you guys are showing are monsters intended for shoveling crews. I make way more plowing than shoveling. Snow blowing is just an evil activity that pays little.


----------

